# Canon Connect Station CS100 for backup while travelling



## Ladislav (Jan 22, 2018)

I'm looking for some simple and cheap solution to backup photos from memory cards while traveling (I don't like taking laptop as well). While Canon Connect Station CS100 is probably a weird option, it is currently on sale for 30 GBP which is cheaper than many 32GB memory cards. 

Do you think CS100 could be used as a backup solution? Can it be controlled entirely through mobile app or do I always have to connect it to TV (that may still be possible in many hotels)? Is it easy to copy photos from this device to computer while at home? I don't have any other use for this device at home.


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2018)

It does have a terabyte of storage so yes that is a bene but the price you mentioned....It retails for $300 USD. How on earth are you getting it for that unless it's used? Also yes, you should be good on the tv since it has HDMI out (for viewing) and every slot you would need except CFast for input. For transfer you had a variety of options, NFC, cabled or mobile app.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 22, 2018)

slclick said:


> It does have a terabyte of storage so yes that is a bene but the price you mentioned....It retails for $300 USD. How on earth are you getting it for that unless it's used? Also yes, you should be good on the tv since it has HDMI out (for viewing) and every slot you would need except CFast for input. For transfer you had a variety of options, NFC, cabled or mobile app.



It is for 69 GBP on Canon UK with -40 for some promotion. 
https://store.canon.co.uk/canon-cs100-1tb-wi-fi-photo-store-share-station/9899B008/


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 22, 2018)

I've ordered it and find out very soon if it gives me what I need. I should have 2 weeks to return it if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Ladislav. 
A bit more than 14 days. 
Quote. 
FREE delivery on orders of £ 30.00 and more, and 30-day returns
End quote. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Ladislav said:


> I've ordered it and find out very soon if it gives me what I need. I should have 2 weeks to return it if I'm not satisfied.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 25, 2018)

I got the device. I wonder what were designers of this device smoking because it is long time since I bought anything so useless. It is even not worth 30 GBP I paid for it.

Few observations:

Device is quite big. It is one thing to read dimensions and another to see it next to TV. It is probably because of internal hard drive and CF + SD card reader. It does not help that it has external power adaptor as well.
*It is more noisy than XBox One or PS4!* It has active fan which is noisy. Even if I wanted to keep it just for browsing Jpegs on TV, this would be extremely annoying
Import is terribly slow. I tried to import 348 CR2s from SD card (older 45MB/s card). It was 8.4GB and it took unbelievable 48 minutes. Copying the same pictures from 6D over USB2 to PC took 9 minutes. I assume it has something to do with duplicate checks because you can't select what to import and it will detect that pictures are already imported if you insert the same card again.
You cannot browse pictures from current import batch until whole import is completed. Bummer!
*I didn't find any easy way how to get all pictures from the device!* No way to connect the device to PC directly, neither it seems to be possible to attach it as a remote drive. It does support access through web interface but it does not have anything like batch downloads! The only way how to get photos from the device is to copy them to memory card or external (USB2) drive and than copy them to PC from that card or drive. *So no, this is definitely not a good device for backup photos while traveling*
The previous point make support for CR2 files laughable. You can copy in unprocessed CR2 files and it will present them but you can't really do anything with them.
It does not support 5GHz WiFi networks
Considering original cost of the device, I don't understand how it can support only 1080p output and USB2. Not such an issue for what I paid. 

Overall massive disappointment and I'm going to search how to return it.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 25, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> I got the device. I wonder what were designers of this device smoking because it is long time since I bought anything so useless. It is even not worth 30 GBP I paid for it.
> 
> Few observations:
> 
> ...



And now I found that the fan keeps running even when the device goes to stand by ...


----------



## slclick (Jan 25, 2018)

Now we all know the massive price drop, sorry you had to be our guinea pig


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2018)

For travel backup I use one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1322058-REG/wd_wdbsmt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html no laptop needed to download pictures from cards or cameras and all the images can be viewed on any device. Awesome bit of kit.


----------



## slclick (Jan 25, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> For travel backup I use one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1322058-REG/wd_wdbsmt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html no laptop needed to download pictures from cards or cameras and all the images can be viewed on any device. Awesome bit of kit.



Are the dimensions not unlike a 4 CD jewel case, like a boxed set? The specs look very good.


----------



## Ladislav (Jan 25, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> For travel backup I use one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1322058-REG/wd_wdbsmt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html no laptop needed to download pictures from cards or cameras and all the images can be viewed on any device. Awesome bit of kit.



I was considering non-pro version before I found Connect Station in sale. I'm also considering https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00TI3WQJS - it can be connected with USB drive.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 25, 2018)

slclick said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > For travel backup I use one of these https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1322058-REG/wd_wdbsmt0040bbk_nesn_4tb_my_passport_wireless.html no laptop needed to download pictures from cards or cameras and all the images can be viewed on any device. Awesome bit of kit.
> ...


Smaller than two!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 25, 2018)

Ladislav said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > I got the device. I wonder what were designers of this device smoking because it is long time since I bought anything so useless. It is even not worth 30 GBP I paid for it.
> ...



Ladislav,

Thanks for sharing your findings so quickly. I had spotted this on the Canon site in the UK, and was wondering about buying one given the discount on offer - you've done enough to warn me off!

Thanks, Stoical.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 25, 2018)

If you're still looking for an external storage device for SD or CF cards, take a look at HYPERSHOP "Colorspace UDMA 2" or the newer "Colorspace UDMA 3."
I have the "Colorspace UDMA 2" and it is quite good. If you get the case only, as I did, you can put your own 2-1/2 inch spinning disk drive or solid state drive (as I have with an SSD.)
I check their website just now and they have "Colorspace UDMA 3" on sale.
-r


----------



## DavidShah (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey guys! The Connect Station app was working just fine when my Note 8 was running android 7.0 however today that I have updated to android oreo whenever I am opening the app it is only loading a blank screen on its start up and simply crashes after few seconds. Have anyone else been encountering the same after recent OS update? I already tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, clearing cache, however of no use. Any solution?


----------

